# Big Cat



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got this pic sent to me from a buddy in Colorado. Not sure if this has been floating the Internet or if it's a true story. He said it was shot a mile out of town. I think he lives in Denver.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a bigger than big KITTIE!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

HAHA If that were real I wouldn't set foot outside my house again - ever 
PHOTOSHOPPED!! And not even a very convincing one!
Ten years ago - Pictures didn't lie, now they very seldom tell the truth!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know if that is photoshopped. Looks to be a little bit larger than most, but that isn't a reason to discount it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Size: Mountain lions vary considerably in size. The head and body measure between 107-270 cm (42-96 in.) in length, and the tail measures 76-91 cm (30-36 in.). It can weigh as much as 100 kg (220 pounds), but most adult females weigh 34-80 kg (75-176 lbs), and males range from 67 to 103 kg (148-227 lbs) The height at the shoulder is 66-79 cm (26-31 in.).

http://www.sdnhm.org/fieldguide/mammals/feli-con.html


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres a wolf to go along with the "land of the lost" kitty
it's a fake 100%


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Somebody sent me this one of their African Safari


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently my buddy's friend killed it the other day.. ... I'll post more details if I get any.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

....and heres the latest "photoshopped image" from the internet. Like I said, It's getting difficult to know what to believe. This is kinda what I do for a living so I see/do this daily, makes it a little easier for me to pick out a fake


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this one a fake?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep - I believe so.... 
Heres a few more... do you see anything similar about all the pics, what about light sources & flash shadows or lack there of??? and even though they have used a very elementary blur tool if you blow them up you can clearly see the lines created where the cropping created "half" pixels. 
....but, I'm not try'n to make anybody mad or try'n to act like I know more than anybody about anything, I'll just leave it at - it's hard to tell (sometimes) when a photo has been faked. Even though I have studied digital photography since it began and can photoshop most anything in or out of a photo, and do it almost everyday, If you think it's real.... well that's cool with me!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The mountain lion in the garage is tied with 5 other lions for 6th largest over all in Boone and Crockett. It's skull measured 15 12/16". And it weighed 190 lbs. The guy holding him is 5'10".

I'm just saying that it is a large lion and I can see where the one the OP posted could be real. I'm not saying it is, but it could be.


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

Some handy tips if you encounter a mountain lion


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Kobia said:


> Some handy tips if you encounter a mountain lion


Lol...good stuff! 

I rely on Snopes.com when this stuff pops up each year, surprisingly I did't find anything on those monster wolves, so watch your six! 


The elk hunter being stalked...
http://www.snopes.com/photos/hunting/stalking.asp

The mountain lion images....
http://www.snopes.com/photos/hunting/mountainlion.asp


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol....so it's a real lion, but my buddy either lied about the story or got lied to. Nice detective work!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Photoshopped or not everything I kill or catch ALWAYS looks smaller than I thought it was!!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Love the toad! Getting off the photo shop crack is a three step process.

Step 1: Print the pictures of the wolves and cats.
Step 2: Go to zoo.
Step 3: Join reality.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Because a zoo is indicative of the largest of each species?? So we should also look at large deer mounts and call them bullshit, because the whitetail at the zoo is only an 8 point and weighs a measly 150 lbs.??


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

This one is real. Taken by a friend in Idaho on guided hunt, Jan 2011. over 8 feet from tip of nose to tip of tail. There are some big kitties out there and when hunting out west I'm always more afraid of a mt lion encounter than bears! Friend is waiting for full body mount to be finished.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Because a zoo is indicative of the largest of each species?? So we should also look at large deer mounts and call them bullshit, because the whitetail at the zoo is only an 8 point and weighs a measly 150 lbs.??


Once in Wisconsin when drinking Molson I shot a 30 point buck. I will try to fabricate - I mean find those photos and post them soon. :whistling:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

amazing video, thanks for posting.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Why is it that the proper way to pose with a lion or wolf is to bear hug the animal? Everyone I've seen is like that. Just think how dumb it would look to hold a deer, hog, or coyote like that.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

My buddy said it always makes it look bigger that way...


----------

